# teaser bucks-anyone use them?



## jodief100 (Nov 2, 2011)

At the seminar on increasing breeding performance this weekend, there was a great deal of discussion on using teaser bucks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dr. Sparks says his research indicates it will increase your conception rate and litter size, especially in off season  breeding.  This sounds very tempting and one extra buck doesnt add much to the feed bill.  

Does anyone have or know of someone with some experience with using teaser bucks?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 2, 2011)

No we don't use them, but we have been to farms that use them.  It seems like a good idea.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 2, 2011)

How where they suggesting using one?

I'm familiar with teaser use with horses but never heard of it with goats.


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 2, 2011)

Can older bucks who are then wethered be teasers? Like how experienced bulls made into steers can become 'Gomers'?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 2, 2011)

I believe the buck has to be surgically altered, vasectomy-like....so that he still smells, looks, and acts like a buck, but can't do the actual fertilization.

I have read and seen w/ experience here that the later heats are more fertile.  I have pondered a teaser buck just to bring them in, and then putting the real McCoy in on their next cycle, but.....I'm short on buck space as it is.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 3, 2011)

A whether on occasion has been used as a teaser buck, if he shows enough interest in the ladies, but for the most part it is what Roll discribes, like a visectomy for men.  Everything wants to work, but there is no sperm. 

For the most part, They used smaller breed bucks that were surgically fixed. They kept them in with the does all the time just to help monitor who was in heat so they could then pull the doe out when they wanted to or needed to and have her bred. They used the smaller breed so the buck isn't so hard on the does and they are less likely to hurt someone.   I could see a fair amount of action going on at this one farm I was at. The teaser bucks were very busy. I didn't ask about them, but I would think you would want to rotate them, or rest them and put fresh ones in every now and then so they don't loose interest.   And I would think not every buck would make a good teaser buck, you would want them very very interested in the ladies.  

ONe of the farms we were at this summer, had a teaser buck in with the bred does and one of the does was back in heat, And they were none too happy about it. 

Ofcourse if your breeding season was for say 3 months, Then I would think you would just put the teaser buck in with the ladies the month before to start stimiluting the does and then the next heat cycle is when you would start breeding them. 

I was surprised I didn't see any of the farms we were on, using markers on their bucks. I would think that would help a person keep up with everything, by just looking for the colored butts, and by changing the marker color every 21 days, would help track heat cycles.


----------



## cottinpickin (Nov 4, 2011)

we have a wether that acts like a buck in with our girls.he is now 12 years old and loves his job.also the uncle goat to kids.baby sitting them when moms go out to pasture.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 4, 2011)

What was suggested to me was to put the teaser in with the girls you want bred 30 days prior.  This will bring them through one heat cycle.  The first cycles tend to not be as fertile.   Preventing just a single open doe through winter would pay for the upkeep of an extra buck.  

I am seriously considering it.  My vet quoted me $60 for the surgery.  That seems resonable.


----------

